# La Pavoni dripping from steam wand



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi looking for ideas to stop the steam wand dripping and spitting as its heating up.Its a post millennium La Pavoni. Also the boiler appears to be lose as it moves on the base its not leaking though. Can i tighten it up with it the way it is or do I have to take out the heating element ?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You might want to remove the steam wand valve assembly, clean and refit, the boiler can be tightened with the element n place the best thing is an oil filter remover for cars to tighten them up.


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Coffeechap for the advice and help. You have enough on your mind with your dad been sick thanks for this.


----------

